# Fish Lake Perch Tournament



## MikeHadley_UDWR (Dec 8, 2015)

The Fish Lake Perch Tournament is just a couple weeks away. We have over $3,500 in prizes for the first 100 tagged fish caught, including ice augers, tents, fishing gear, and a smoker! In addition, up to ten specific tags could win guns. Thanks to Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife, Utah Blue Ribbon Fisheries Advisory Council, Fish Lake Resorts and other sponsors for putting together some amazing prizes. Register today for the tournament at www.wildlife.utah.gov/perch-tournament.html. Remember the contest is FREE!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like a fun event mike!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

This sounds amazing! My family goes to Fish lake every summer and some of my best childhood memories is going down by the docks and fishing for perch.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey mike question for you me and a friend are coming down for the tournament and bringing two young ones with us do we need to pre register them online as well? It's our first time doing the tournament thanks.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I'll be there!!


----------



## MikeHadley_UDWR (Dec 8, 2015)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> Hey mike question for you me and a friend are coming down for the tournament and bringing two young ones with us do we need to pre register them online as well? It's our first time doing the tournament thanks.


Everyone who wants to be eligible for prizes needs to register as there is a waiver clause that needs to be e-signed/agreed. Luckily, it's free and pretty quick. You can fill it out for your kids. Last year, most folks had to sign a sheet once they got to the lake so this is much easier.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't wait to go. I love the way the tournament is set up this year. Thanks for all the hard work and time everyone has put into the event. You guys rock.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

MikeHadley_UDWR said:


> Everyone who wants to be eligible for prizes needs to register as there is a waiver clause that needs to be e-signed/agreed. Luckily, it's free and pretty quick. You can fill it out for your kids. Last year, most folks had to sign a sheet once they got to the lake so this is much easier.


will we need to check in also when we get to the lake? or will registering online be enough? Thanks for the information and putting this together.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/fishing/pdf/perch_lake_tournament_rules2015.pdf



> Where: Registration is available online only, and check-in will begin at 7:00 a.m. at Lakeside, Twin Creeks, and Joe Bush locations. These will also be the areas for redeeming fish for prizes.


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

